# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Pse ateistët janë më të moralshëm se besimtarët

## qeveriablu

Sipas disa hulumtimeve ne SHBA ,shkalla e divorcit midis ateisteve eshte shume me e vogel se sa te pjesetaret e besimeve fetare !? Numeri i ateisteve ne burgjet amerikane eshte jashtezakonisht i vogel ne krahesim me numrin e deklaruar ne popullesine ateiste amerikane.Edhe shkalla e dhunes ne familje apo ne shoqeri eshte shume me e vogel te personat qe kane qendrime Ateiste apo Agnostike.
Burimi -http://www.religioustolerance.org/chr  dira.htm

Nga hulumtime tjera shihet qe popullata e arsimuar gjithnje e me shume ik nga qendrime te pakten agnostike.Eshte fakt qe ne mesin e njerzve shume te arsimuar potencimi i religjionit tend si perparesi e ytja shkakton perbuzje dhe nenqeshje .
Eshte e qarte qe Ateizmi eshte koncept me kualitativ se religjioni.

Pse eshte keshtu ?

----------


## Ndoshta

> Sipas disa hulumtimeve ne SHBA ,shkalla e divorcit midis ateisteve eshte shume me e vogel se sa te pjesetaret e besimeve fetare !? Numeri i ateisteve ne burgjet amerikane eshte jashtezakonisht i vogel ne krahesim me numrin e deklaruar ne popullesine ateiste amerikane.Edhe shkalla e dhunes ne familje apo ne shoqeri eshte shume me e vogel te personat qe kane qendrime Ateiste apo Agnostike.
> Burimi -http://www.religioustolerance.org/chr  dira.htm
> 
> Nga hulumtime tjera shihet qe popullata e arsimuar gjithnje e me shume ik nga qendrime te pakten agnostike.Eshte fakt qe ne mesin e njerzve shume te arsimuar potencimi i religjionit tend si perparesi e ytja shkakton perbuzje dhe nenqeshje .
> Eshte e qarte qe Ateizmi eshte koncept me kualitativ se religjioni.
> 
> Pse eshte keshtu ?


http://www.religioustolerance.org/chr[/url] dira.htm - > 
"File Not Found
The requested URL was not found on this server"

----------


## qeveriablu

Meqenese linku nuk eshte ne rregull dhe nuk ka interes qe tema te zhvillohet i propozoj moderatoreve te mbyllin temen ne fjale.Close

----------


## Opake Opinga

Divorcet varet nga feja. Divorci, p.sh., per myslymanet s'eshte gje, ndahen edhe me SMS 'Te divorcoj, te divorcoj, te divorcoj'. C'ka te beje kjo me moralin?

----------


## qeveriablu

> Divorcet varet nga feja. Divorci, p.sh., per myslymanet s'eshte gje, ndahen edhe me SMS 'Te divorcoj, te divorcoj, te divorcoj'. C'ka te beje kjo me moralin?


Ka te beje me moralin neqoftese deklarohen besimtare.Sipas koncepteve fetare martesa eshte e shenjte dhe nuk lejon divorcin sidomos ne krishterizem.

Shumica e tyre qe deklarohen si besimtare jane ne te vertete besimtare nominale dmth. dyftyresh.Flasin per moralin por vete jane amoral.Mashtrojne bashkeshortet,kane jete promiskuitete,genjejne,vjedhin,mashtrojne.... gjithcka kunder principeve qe propagandon feja e tyre.Nga dyftyresua ikin te mbuluar me manti,kryqin,betohen ne Bibel dhe Kuran....

Ateistet/Agnostiket prekin keto ceshtje sepse haptaz shihet dyftyresia e tyre.
Kjo nuk vlen per ato besimetare te sinqerte qe mbajne urdherat fetare .Ateistet jane superior moralisht nga kjo shumice tjeter nominale.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Ti teme-hapesi , harrove ti shtrosh nje pyetje brumes tende. A ekziston morali fetar tek ateistet? Nqs po , atehere ateistet qekan per tu pergezuar si ndjekes se saj.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Opake Opinga

> Ka te beje me moralin neqoftese deklarohen besimtare.*Sipas koncepteve fetare martesa eshte e shenjte dhe nuk lejon divorcin* sidomos ne krishterizem.
> 
> Shumica e tyre qe deklarohen si besimtare jane ne te vertete besimtare nominale dmth. dyftyresh.Flasin per moralin por vete jane amoral.*Mashtrojne bashkeshortet,kane jete promiskuitete,genjejne,vjedhin,mashtrojne.... gjithcka kunder principeve qe propagandon feja e tyre*..


Nqs kjo eshte baza e vleresimit ti po i ben padrejtesi fese islame. Si mund te quhet e shejte martesa kur mund ta marresh 4 gra ne nje here dhe ti ndash sa te duash e te marresh te tjera? Ose ku martohesh me nje vajze 4-5 vjece, si eshte e shejte ajo martese??

Sa per vjedhje etj myslymanet lejohen te vjedhin nga 'qafirat'

----------


## Vidasusi

Për tu dhënë një konkluzion i tillë, duhet të përdoret përqindja, e jo numri.
Sepse, ende numri i ateistëve është më i vogël se numri i besimtarëve. Prandaj, duhet të thuhet se p.sh. vetëm 10% e ateistëve janë të divorcuar, përkundër 40% të besimtarëve. Atëherë mund të flitet për PSE-en!

Ndryshe, nuk mund të bëhet një krahasim i njejtë, për diçka që nuk e barabartë.

----------


## Geri Tr

Morali rrjedh nga llogjika.Nese llogjika e nje atesiti eshte qe denimit per njerezit vjen nga njerezit dhe llogjika e nje besimtari eshte qe denimi vjen ne boten e pertejme shpreh nje konkluzion te qarte dhe te pa ngaterrueshem,besitaret jane rob i mendimeve te tyre ndersa ateistet jane te lire nga cdo mendnim qe hap rruge per zhvillim dhe koherence kundrejt fese e cila nuk evolvon por ecen me po ate ore kur njerezimi nuk i jepte dot shpjegim se pse ndodhte eklipsi

----------


## qeveriablu

> Për tu dhënë një konkluzion i tillë, duhet të përdoret përqindja, e jo numri.
> Sepse, ende numri i ateistëve është më i vogël se numri i besimtarëve. Prandaj, duhet të thuhet se p.sh. vetëm 10% e ateistëve janë të divorcuar, përkundër 40% të besimtarëve. Atëherë mund të flitet për PSE-en!
> 
> Ndryshe, nuk mund të bëhet një krahasim i njejtë, për diçka që nuk e barabartë.


Ok ,meqenese nuk kemi linkun te dhenet jane keshtu.Hulumtimi eshte bere ne 25 shtete amerikane me teme divorci,dhuna ne familje dhe devijime tjera.
rezultatet jane ndare nga perkatesia e tyre e deklaruar religjioze.Rezultati
nuk munde te jete reprezentativ por eshte indikativ.

Varition in divorce rates by relegion:

  Jews                32%
  Catholic            27
  Other christians  24
  Islamic              20
  Ateist/agnostic   15

Edhe ne problemet e tjera rezultatet jane perafersisht te njejta !

----------


## loneeagle

> Sipas disa hulumtimeve ne SHBA ,shkalla e divorcit midis ateisteve eshte shume me e vogel se sa te pjesetaret e besimeve fetare !? Numeri i ateisteve ne burgjet amerikane eshte jashtezakonisht i vogel ne krahesim me numrin e deklaruar ne popullesine ateiste amerikane.Edhe shkalla e dhunes ne familje apo ne shoqeri eshte shume me e vogel te personat qe kane qendrime Ateiste apo Agnostike.
> Burimi -http://www.religioustolerance.org/chr  dira.htm
> 
> Nga hulumtime tjera shihet qe popullata e arsimuar gjithnje e me shume ik nga qendrime te pakten agnostike.Eshte fakt qe ne mesin e njerzve shume te arsimuar potencimi i religjionit tend si perparesi e ytja shkakton perbuzje dhe nenqeshje .
> Eshte e qarte qe Ateizmi eshte koncept me kualitativ se religjioni.
> 
> Pse eshte keshtu ?


shif cfare eshte % e martesave pastaj shif % e divorceve. jam e sigurt se ateistet kane % e martesave me te ulet se besimtaret. sigurisht qe do kene edhe % me te ulet ne divorc. not to mention qe bashkejetojn edhe kjo nuk merret parasysh.

----------


## qeveriablu

> Ti teme-hapesi , harrove ti shtrosh nje pyetje brumes tende. A ekziston morali fetar tek ateistet? Nqs po , atehere ateistet qekan per tu pergezuar si ndjekes se saj.


Nuk flasim ne nivel personal nje besimtare dhe nje ateist sa jane te moralshem.flasim ne totalitet si fenomene.
Si koncept vlerash Ateizmi qendron mbi Besimin per shume arsye.Ateizmi si opcion filozofik e detyron njeriun te mendoje i pavarur ne sfera me te larta dhe me komplekse se sa ato fetare.Besimtarit shume gjera i jane shkruar si te detyrueshme disa jane shume dogmatike.Pra,beso ne dogmat tona mos pyet.
Shumica e njerezve jane pertac per tu kapur me sfidat qe kerkojne mendim te pavarur dhe ndertim i pavarur i personalitetit dhe qendrimeve te tyre ne jete,dhe me lehte pranojne spjegime mediokre fetare.

Besimi eshte i peraferte me njeriun e dashuruar.
Dashurija e tkurr perceptimin e realitetit ... kur dashuroj nuk i shoh gjerat reale...
Meqenese dashurija nuk eshte e perjetshme ne cdashurohemi ... kjo ndodh edhe me 
njerezit besimtare gjate jetes edhe fanatiket me te medhenj humbin besimin por vazhdojne ne agonin e tyre....

----------


## Prometeu2

Une konsideroj se agnostiket, ateistet dhe te ngjashmit jane te moralshem, sepse besojne ne nje vlere te tille. Kurse fetaret jane te moralshem per shkak te frikes nga denimi ne boten tjeter. Pra moraliteti i te pareve eshte zgjedhje racionale, kurse i te dyteve eshte si rrjedhoje e frikes nga denimi!

Mirepo, historia me e re ka treguar se njeriu gjithnje ka nevoje per Zot, nese jo ate si qenie hyjnore, atehere do ta krijoje nje te tille nga bota materiale. Komunizmi sovjetik, apo edhe ai i revolucionit kulturor te Maos kane krijuar "hyjni" te tilla nga udheheqesia komuniste: Stalini, Mao, Enveri, etj.

----------


## mesia4ever

> shif cfare eshte % e martesave pastaj shif % e divorceve. jam e sigurt se ateistet kane % e martesave me te ulet se besimtaret. sigurisht qe do kene edhe % me te ulet ne divorc. not to mention qe bashkejetojn edhe kjo nuk merret parasysh.


Disa fetare jane njerez me emocionale, kane stres, i marrin gjerat me tragjikisht kjo mund te ndikoje ne martese, ndersa ateistet dhe jo fetaret jane njerez me te ftofte, te keta sikur ndodhi divorci sikur nuk ndodhi eshte njejte pasi nuk besojne ne moral por vetem se cfare u konvenon atyre. Por edhe ne perendim sa kam verejtur, pikerisht jo besimtaret kane % me te madhe te divorceve, edhe pse nominalisht mund te deklarohen si te krishtere 'sepse e kane pagezuar prinderit kur ka qene i foshnje'. I krishteri betohet se do te kaloje jeten me gruan qe martohet 'derisa vdekja te na ndaje', i krishteri kur martohet ben ate qe ka urdheruar Perendia andaj eshte e pamundur qe nje krishter i sinqerte ta shkel kete betim.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Nuk flasim ne nivel personal nje besimtare dhe nje ateist sa jane te moralshem.flasim ne totalitet si fenomene.
> Si koncept vlerash Ateizmi qendron mbi Besimin per shume arsye.Ateizmi si opcion filozofik e detyron njeriun te mendoje i pavarur ne sfera me te larta dhe me komplekse se sa ato fetare.Besimtarit shume gjera i jane shkruar si te detyrueshme disa jane shume dogmatike.Pra,beso ne dogmat tona mos pyet.
> Shumica e njerezve jane pertac per tu kapur me sfidat qe kerkojne mendim te pavarur dhe ndertim i pavarur i personalitetit dhe qendrimeve te tyre ne jete,dhe me lehte pranojne spjegime mediokre fetare.


Nje injorant , qofte ai ateist apo jo , prape injorant ngelet. 
Nje gjeni , qofte ai besimtar apo jo , nuk ka barriele qe e ndalon ate te kerkoje dije .  


Mjafton te hapesh faqet e historise e aty ka prova te mjaftueshme per ta pare kete gje. 

Fjalet e teperta nga ana jone , jo qe vetem jane te teperta , por edhe arrogante gjithashtu.

----------


## MafiaWarz

Shembull historia flet per shume gjeni Islamik  :ngerdheshje:  lol

----------


## ~Geri~

Morali eshte tek cdo njeri si natyrshmeri, po keshtu dhe tek kafshet,Nese shikon ndonje kanal televiziv per kafshet do te shikosh se ka kafshe qe jane shume xheloze, si gjeli, luani, deveja etj.Psh Gjeli nuk lejon te hyje gjel tjeter ne kotecin e pulave te tij  :ngerdheshje: .Luani nuk lejon asnje ti afrohet luaneshes se tij, Deveja ka turp nese nje njeri e shikon kur ben marredhenie.

Pra natyrshmeria e moralit ekziston tek cdo njeri.Por morali "balsamoset" gjate jetes se njeriut, per shkak te mesimeve te tij , shoqerise, kultures prinderore, televizionit, sistemit etj.

feja ose besimi nuk bejne gje tjeter vetem se rimendesionojne moralin natyral te njeriut.Nese ai ka humbur ato mundohen ta kthejne ne shinat e tij.Nese njeriut i ka plasur Cipa feja dhe besimi kerkon ti rikthehet natyrshmerise se tij.Sot je i civilizuar nese ju ngjan kafsheve ne veshje.Megjithese edhe kafshet kane qime dhe e kane te mbuluar lekuren.Ndersa per njeriun sherben rrobja.

Pra nese do pyesim kush eshte me i moralshem nje besimtar apo nje ateist?Themi qe ai qe e ruan me shume natyrshmerine e tij .Normalisht qe besimi ndikon me shume ne kete ruajtje me perkujtim per te qene te moralshem dhe te mire, nderkohe ateizimi nuk ka ndonje motivacion per te qene i mire dhe i moralshem sepse fundi fundit per to nukl ka denim dhe shperblim, per to ndergjgegja nuk eshte e lidhur me Zotin por me njeriun, dhe ne shmangie te njeriut ai e humb virtytin ose moralin shume lehte sepse nuk e ka parim jete te ruaje veten e tij.

----------


## qeveriablu

Egzistojne shume arsye qe njerezit religjioz jane me pak te moralshem se Ateistet jo ne 
sjelljen e perditeshme por ne bindjet e deklaruara publikisht kinse perkrahes te fjaleve te shpallurra,midis tjerash edhe per keto -

*Religjioziteti i shume njerezve bazohet me shume ne krenarine e rreme qe vetem ata kane aftesine e njohjes dhe perceptimit te hyjnores.Ndjenja te tilla shpesh here jane 
rezultat i ndjenjeve egoiste dhe ndergjegjes se papaster.


*Religjioni i detyron perkrahesit e vet qe luften e tyre ta bejne ne fusha te gabuar .
Besimtaret mashtrohen me tentimet siperfaqsore qe ti permisojne sjelljet dhe ndjenjat e tyre e jo te nderrojne motivin 

*Njerezit shkojne ne Kishe apo Xhami qe te qetesojne ndergjegjen e tyre.Dalin nga keto institucione te qetesuar por jo edhe me ndrrim karakteri.Vazhdojne me te vjetren

*Besimtaret mesohen te mos ndegjojne arsyen por autoritetin e udheheqesit fetare

----------


## Scion

Me aq sa kuptoj une ketu tema duhet te analizohet ne aspektin se si kultivohet Morali, me sakte:

- Morali si Dogme
- Morali si Parim
- Morali si Virtyt

----------


## Fishtani1

> *Religjioziteti i shume njerezve bazohet me shume ne krenarine e rreme qe vetem ata kane aftesine e njohjes dhe perceptimit te hyjnores.Ndjenja te tilla shpesh here jane 
> rezultat i ndjenjeve egoiste dhe *ndergjegjes se papaster.*


E sakte, sidomos kete qe e bera me bold, se njoh edhe nga pervoja ne realitetin shqiptar/kosovar, por jo gjithe jane te tille.

----------

